# Women + Glasses = Hot?



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

*Women in glasses*​
Damn sexy 10070.92%Not my thing 107.09%Have no preference either way3121.99%


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I have a secret fetish for women in glasses, my ex used to take the pi$$ saying it was clichéd, perhaps she wouldn't be an ex if she took it seriously and wore some in the bedroom.

I'm even contemplating getting some fashion glasses and putting them in my bedside table! 

Who else finds women in glasses unbelievably sexy?

*Examples*


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG YES!!! :drool: Well, in the above examples anyway... :drool:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yip, glasses transform anywoman into a babe:laugh:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> yip, glasses transform anywoman into a babe:laugh:


:laugh: Phwar does it for me


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> yip, glasses transform anywoman into a babe:laugh:


lmao i bet shes a right minger without them specs:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ryoken said:


> lmao i bet shes a right minger without them specs:lol: :lol: :lol:


total dog!

imagine what hags those trouts in the first post would be without those gleks on!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> total dog!
> 
> imagine what hags those trouts in the first post would be without those gleks on!


exactly lol!

if i woke next to any of those in the top pics without there specs i dread to think how id react:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ryoken said:


> exactly lol!
> 
> if i woke next to any of those in the top pics without there specs i dread to think how id react:whistling: :whistling:


lukinly mate you'd likely still have the bag over your head they made you wear:laugh:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> lukinly mate you'd likely still have the bag over your head they made you wear:laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I think its got something to do with...

glases = secutary/teacher = shouldnt be havning sex with one/seen as a naughty/horney situation, = turns you on.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

this probably isn't going the way wolverine hoped....best get some hot wimmen up


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

HJL said:


> I think its got something to do with...
> 
> glases = secutary/teacher = shouldnt be havning sex with one/seen as a naughty/horney situation, = turns you on.


Yeah man, talking of secretaries, a video for the glasses lover....


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Yeah man, talking of secretaries, a video for the glasses lover....


I fecking love this video!! My pants are wet!! :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I always a get a ridiculous amount of comments and compliments when I wear my glasses especially on a night out which surprised me I'd just assumed men would think they were geeky.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i actually bumped into an ex on friday nite who wears gregory pecks, she was lookin damn hot. thumbs up for me.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

can i just point out, if you choose a selection of the hottest birds around and put glasses on them they'll still look hot


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

do you see my point??


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I find women with bad eyesight very attractive.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *I always a get a ridiculous amount of comments and compliments when I wear my glasses* especially on a night out which surprised me I'd just assumed men would think they were geeky.


 mg: Don't blame them!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, they're class


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Women+up for it= hot:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> i actually bumped into an ex on friday nite who wears gregory pecks, she was lookin damn hot.* thumbs up for me.*


oh did you like it?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i think it depends on the air of sexual confidence surrounding the girl wearing them,but yes they can defo be a turn on with the right girls 

funny thing,because both our kids were premmy babies and other things that are wrong with them health wise the hospital automatically assigned us a psychologist,she is usually at appointments we attend to see other docs/surgeons/physio's for the kids,she is about 5'7'',size 8,long dark hair pretty and wears glasses,but she has this very very caring attitude thing going on and is quite an emotional girl.......everytime Mrs W and i have an appointment with her we both come away talking about which one of us would ruin her the most LMFAO

yeah i know,we cant help ourselves tho.......


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> do you see my point??


Haha Class!


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

http://991.com/newGallery/Su-Pollard-Starting-Together-293752.jpg

heres one for you hahaha:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if she has them on will i still be able to jizz all over er face? if not then no if yes then yes i do lol


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> i think it depends on the air of sexual confidence surrounding the girl wearing them,but yes they can defo be a turn on with the right girls
> 
> funny thing,because both our kids were premmy babies and other things that are wrong with them health wise the hospital automatically assigned us a psychologist,she is usually at appointments we attend to see other docs/surgeons/physio's for the kids,she is about *5'7'',size 8,long dark hair pretty and wears glasses,but she has this very very caring attitude thing going on and is quite an emotional girl*.......everytime Mrs W and i have an appointment with her we both come away talking about which one of us would ruin her the most LMFAO
> 
> yeah i know,we cant help ourselves tho.......


She sounds lovely, you both have very good taste


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> do you see my point??


Are those safety glasses...? :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha I personally think my glasses make me look a bit 'special' but unfortunately I can't afford any new ones...odd cos mine are designer 50s style specs - they looked better 2 years ago when I had the hairdo to match lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> oh did you like it?


always mate...always. :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thinking further on this subject,in my rum induced moment of clarity i came to my senses and realised that i would in fact probably do anything with glasses on,or otherwise lol


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah a hot girl is a hot girl regardless of glasses, but for me at least, I believe glasses upgrades a pretty girl to a whole new level of sexiness! I don't know perhaps I never got over my crush on my junior school teacher.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

are people who wear glasses/contacts attracted to people with glasses?

glasses certainly give a certain look to people, and if you've never seen them without them then they look a bit odd. Not really sure it can transform somebody to sexy though...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

There is a bloke at the gym who wears glasses - he stands out as someone with a bit of class - Good Big Bod + Glasses = Yum yum !

Personally I hate wearing glasses - never got over feeling like a geek in them


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

oh yes...the old secretary look, glasses & heels.

and to what jem said^ i had to get some glasses not long ago mainly for reading and r lass found them quite interesting...ive never really wore them tho..

i reckon it depends on the indivdual, i mean you can either carry em off or not man or woman.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

spunk goggles!!

the bird i took home off the door on sat nigth wore glasses and kept them on in bed... glasses n her heels. door whore! haha


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DaveI said:


> spunk goggles!!
> 
> the bird i took home off the door on sat nigth wore glasses and kept them on in bed... glasses n her heels. door whore! haha


told you not to touch the door whores dave...icky :laugh:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

i wrapped the baton so its all good jem.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

sarah palin lookalike in the eminem video ,i think it was the actual porn star (awesome)i would post a photo only have not got a clue how to do it


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Yeah a hot girl is a hot girl regardless of glasses, but for me at least, I believe glasses upgrades a pretty girl to a whole new level of sexiness! I don't know perhaps I never got over my crush on my junior school teacher.


I second that!!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i prefer a woman who wears glasses, but is not wearing them when we meet.........

then she can't see me properly and i've got more chance with her:laugh:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

rodrigo said:


> sarah palin lookalike in the eminem video ,i think it was the actual porn star (awesome)i would post a photo only have not got a clue how to do it


you mean lisa ann....the milf of all milfs.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

I reckon I look nerdy in my gigs??? :confused1:

I always think I do - I feel more attractive without them on. I guess that is left over from having to wear NHS cheap frames when I was a kid and getting the **** taken out of me by my mates!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Soon as I saw this thread I thought of dawse *whistles* and not just because of the fact she uploaded facebook pic! No I'm not stalking her... I'm going to shut up now...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dawse said:


> I reckon I look nerdy in my gigs??? :confused1:
> 
> I always think I do - I feel more attractive without them on. I guess that is left over from having to wear NHS cheap frames when I was a kid and getting the **** taken out of me by my mates!


Ha ha I'm the same - I certainly don't wear them when I'm out, but then that's from bitter experience of being a teenager and going out headbanging - they always used to fly off and often get broken...


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Soon as I saw this thread I thought of dawse *whistles* and not just because of the fact she uploaded facebook pic! No I'm not stalking her... I'm going to shut up now...


Aw, I've got a stalker! :blush: :wub: :wub: :blush:

loves you too hun x


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So I've been told! My parents offered to pay for laser surgery for me but I've been told by a fair few people that they like my specs so they're staying!

Used to wear contacts when I went for a night out but not done that for aaaages now. The secretary/teacher thing has definitely been mentioned a few times as a fave!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Defo Hot!! Love that horny look.My girl bought some sexy black ones with just clear glass and put the whole tight white shirt on,few buttons undone,tight black skirt,suspenders and black high heels.....

We never made it out that night!!!


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

My sister looks hot in her glasses , some people can just pull them off , so far i dont need glasses which is good because i look like a proper window licker in them !


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I paid a fortune on some, in an attempt to actually wear them like I am supposed to and some sh!t at my old job told me I looked like Olive from "On the Buses" in them :

This is Olive not me I hasten to add.....



Now I cannot shake the feeling off !


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

thats hot!!


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

now we are talking meant to Sarah Palin Photo shopped??


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Hell no!


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

always wanted to jizz on a birds glasses... :thumb:


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a major major fetish for girls in glasses. To the point i own 3 pairs of girls glasses especially for bedroom fun.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

In a word......

Anastacia !!!!!

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

Kate thornton 

secretary look is very sexy indeed


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Does it matter? Once you spunked all over their faces.. They all look the same. lol


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

i think if the girl is hot anyway then specs can look cute, but obviously if one isn't blessed with looks in the first place, then they can look extra dowdy...my ole best mate used to wear specs all the time and most people thought she looked great in them...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Spunk on the glasses, classic porn manouvre. :thumbup1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Spunk on the glasses, classic porn manouvre. :thumbup1:


I got Shot glasses 1 and 2 DVD.. Very good


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn right!!

that one of cheryl oh my god yes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

After seeing the picture of cheryl its made me hate Ashley Cole even more than i already do!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

the only problem for me is if they have their glasses on they see what i look like & run for the hills so for me NO GLASSES...


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

cheryl cole is overrated!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think she looks too much like a chav.

And her voice winds me right up.


----------



## Moe81 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hahahaha.. i got one for ya'll..










and she's got the right tan... :drool:

oh, wait, ya'll were talkin bout glasses? my badd... LOL


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> There is a bloke at the gym who wears glasses - he stands out as someone with a bit of class - Good Big Bod + Glasses = Yum yum !
> 
> Personally I hate wearing glasses - never got over feeling like a geek in them


Jem stop staring at me in the Gym please:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Moe81 said:


> Hahahaha.. i got one for ya'll..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW... i WOULD EAT HER SH*T:tongue:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

mg: How dare ppl say cheryl is overrated!!

:wacko: Its ok Cheryl come here to dave ill look after you....


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> do you see my point??


Fcukin top reps for that mate, FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

girls in glasses definatly upgrades the sexyness whats more important is they fcuk like a whore


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

me and pelayo at a show....hot hot hot??

ha ha


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Moe81 said:


> Hahahaha.. i got one for ya'll..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who is she?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Moe81 said:


> Hahahaha.. i got one for ya'll..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she looks abit like my cousin...sameish glasses as well (faceonly before you guys get any ideas) :confused1:



avril said:


> me and pelayo at a show....hot hot hot??
> 
> ha ha


Pel....I'm confused mate...I SWEAR you don't look like that :confused1: going by the other pics that is...maybe my memory's off...my head's hurting...

Avril, you look fantabulous in those specs :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

woman with glasses is proper hot. i used to bang a bird who wore glasses. she used to sit on my c0ck and let her hair down, looked like a secutary. that done it all for me : )


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

my current interest took the p!ss out of my glasses that I wear for driving - I'm off to get some contacts ....always did hate glasses anyway ...

Jay - he does not look so hot these days - he's got a bit scruffy lately ...I have gone off the 'man in glasses' look


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

i had this girl after me who i wasn't really feeling but i see her once with glasses on and her whole image changed, shes looked alright, it made me look twice... luckly she didn't see or she would of gripped hold of one of my balls! & I'm glad i haven't bumped into her again with them on!


----------



## Moe81 (Apr 6, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> who is she?


she's taylor stevens.. pin up model i guess.. definately not a pornstar YET..

Mind her, she used to be a big girl. wasn't all that attractive then. she has gone as far as dildoing herself. i'm waiting for her to open up a bit and start sucking some d1ck on camera.. :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> who is she?


I imagine heaven must be sitting with 100s of women like that


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------

